# Diatomaceous earth reviews?



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello I am new to the forum and have joined to ask about Diatomaceous earth.

I have recently bought some for myself, dog and cat.

I currently worm and flea both pets as required but they do tend to have reactions to them sometimes.

I use advocate for dog plus drontal and effipro (frontline) and drontal for the cat.

I currently worm myself every 6 month aswell.

Well I have been reading up on this Diatomaceous earth and I would like to add it to my pets food right after worming them as a way to maintain instead of the worming every 3 month.

The DE should cut up and prevent any eggs hatching. Plus I would like to treat the pets coats with DE should I need to (when I actually find a flea or a visit to the vets. They always seem to have them after a visit to the vets)

I would also like to use it as a safe slug killer and dust the garden with it (using mask and goggles) right before I go to bed and then clean it up in the morning before I let the dog out.

I am aware that only food grade is safe for this too and have some ready in the storage room. I bought it from people recommending it here on ebay 

So is this a good approach? Worm completely first so I know they are all dead and then use DE to maintain it? Maby I will worm with drontal twice a year or something to be sure......

What are your experience's with Diatomaceous earth?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you say you worm yourself? As in you treat yourself for worms? Or have I got hold of the wrong end of the stick.....wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i use DE inside the chicken / duck coups, in their feed, dust them with it, also use it in the dogs food (1tbs for the GSD and a tsp in the small dogs food) 3 days a week, also i put some down where i see ants nests etc


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

I do worm myself every 3-6 month yes.

I don't understand why more people don't really. 

Everybody says to cook meat thoroughly because of tapeworm. Yet they say you cannot get worms off your pets because your the wrong species. Yet you have to cook pork/beef well to avoid eating a beef or pork tapeworm egg and becoming infected.

Plus the state of some public loo's make me want to sick up on my laptop 

I would rather worm myself haha!

Its 3 herbs I use - the green black walnut hull - kills the adults
- wormwood - kills the young ones
- fresh ground cloves - kills the eggs (I buy fresh and grind myself

Taken for about 18 days to cleanse yourself and that will kill over 100 types of parasites.

Apparently there is a parasite die off period about 8 days into it and the die off of the parasites make you feel ill. Pretty much the same way your dog or cat will sometimes vomit after worming. That's the parasites dying off that's making them ill.

Well I felt like I was DYING myself. And I feel so much better since doing it the first time. I don't get the sickness now. or not much as i probably don't have them or not as many.

I didn't show signs of having anything but the die off told me i had them and my improved health since.

I have read you can do the same cleanse on your dogs and cats but having gone through it myself and getting so ill on it,it has put me off.

So i would like diatomaceous earth to try on them and us. It seems to be a gentle version :thumbsup: No drugs and no extreme die off as its a slow process!


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

I use DE on my chickens for flea treatment, but I still worm them every three months, the chooks will happily eat DE and have a dustbath in it.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I use DE for my dogs as a natural wormer. I dont think they have ever had worms so it's a bit difficult to say whether it works or not but they are still worm free so I guess it does! I did try it on one of my dogs as a flea treatment but it can cause the skin and hair to become dry and since all my dogs are dark in colour, they look a bit stupid with this white powdered look as well!

Just as an interesting side note to the mention of worm in humans. My ex had severe rhinitis and some other immunological issues. There had been a study and experiment done on humans that showed a certain level of worm infestation can actually be beneficial to the immune system. He was put in touch with the people behind it and was sent a batch of hookworm and whipworm that came on a patch. He put the patch on his arm like you would an anti smoking patch and the worms worked themselves into his system. He had very severe stomach pains and toilet troubles for weeks and weeks afterwards but he swore it helped with his rhinitis. He was so convinced it worked he ordered more worms to infest himself with.

He was talking of breeding his own by harvesting the worms in his poo 

True story.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've used DE for worming the boys naturally for years now, do the odd worm count and never had a problem


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi and welcome to thr forum ,at the vets i was told that DE can be bad for cats very delicate stomach and given the way they tend to not drink a lot of water i would be reluctant to give to my cat , also i have brushed into their coats once , but would only do this when i know i have time to make sure its not being likcked off before being brushed o i would defo do more research into using on cats before going ahead , i think dogs are not so sensitive, always making sure its food grade DE


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> hi and welcome to thr forum ,at the vets i was told that DE can be bad for cats very delicate stomach and given the way they tend to not drink a lot of water i would be reluctant to give to my cat , also i have brushed into their coats once , but would only do this when i know i have time to make sure its not being likcked off before being brushed o i would defo do more research into using on cats before going ahead , i think dogs are not so sensitive, always making sure its food grade DE


That's a good point to be considered.

My cat is a girl and she eats mainly dry food. (Grain free of course :thumbsup

She is also on a wet and one can will last her about 3-4 days. She also has a endless supply to coconut oil which she loves. I always make sure I add plenty of water to her wet food too. People will probably gasp with horror but if the food isn't floating then there is too little water in it.

I would never feed her DE if she was just eating dry and I would be mixing it up in the swimming wet food. I think its her days worth of drinking water in her wet food haha!

But I will indeed hold back for a while and see what the other members have to say


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I use it, mine have never had worms or fleas tho so it's difficult to say


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ive been told that DE works by drying out the worms and in order to do this i d imagine that its quite hard on a cats insides so im def too concerned to use for cat worms, like you scabbers i would love to hear others thoughts to , maybe do a thread in cat chat too


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

IMHO I think its useless x 

Like anything I like to try before I form an opinion, I have 7 cats, 2 dogs, 10 chooks and 5 horses/ponys. 

I am a total geek with my horses and read up on this product and thought oooh!! normally with my horses I worm for the incisted reds, every winter spring and then target worm using worm counts for the rest of the year, I have been LOW on the worm counts for 8 years or so now, after 6 months on DE the worm counts went from LOW to MED/HIGH!! 

Then thinking about it I can see how the product works as a dry product say against the fleas/lice/eggs and so on, but how can this product work when wet!! as soon as your pet ingests it it becomes not a liquid but a wet product, thus how can it work? (I am sure a more sciency person can explain it better). I my experience it does not, I instantly wormed my dogs and cats and chooks, and even though the dogs showed no external signs of worms (casts in poo, itching of bums etc) they both passed worms in their poop x 

so its not for me thanks x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> IMHO I think its useless x
> 
> Like anything I like to try before I form an opinion, I have 7 cats, 2 dogs, 10 chooks and 5 horses/ponys.
> 
> ...


How it works is the tiny particulars in DE are odd shaped and sharp so they slice open the exo skeleton on fleas, worms etc etc thuse causing them to dehydrate and die

It works fine wet as it's not 'drying them out'


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

I do have one question though. Does it travel through the bloodstream and is able to kill heartworm/lungworm this way?

Thanks


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

pogo said:


> How it works is the tiny particulars in DE are odd shaped and sharp so they slice open the exo skeleton on fleas, worms etc etc thuse causing them to dehydrate and die
> 
> It works fine wet as it's not 'drying them out'


but in my experience it does not work x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> but in my experience it does not work x


Not everyone will be a fan but I've used it for years and find it does work


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

Lungs are miost inside right?

So that beats the whole it doesnt work when wet round the head doesnt it?

The reason you cannot inhale food grade or any other grade is because the de has sharp edges and will slice your lungs to ribbons.

Well the lungs are moist, so if it gets wet it shouldnt pose a risk?

The fact it is still affective (harmful to inhale) inside a moist envirnment inside the body means it must work to some effect right?

Plus it has been stated many times before not all food grade DE is equal. Some is better then others. 

Where do you guys buy it/bought it?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just to add............my friend wormed her horses conventionally for years. Used DE after worming conventionally and they passed worms

Horses for coarses I guess :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I've used it successfully as a wormer for my dog for a few years. Dont like the idea of putting it round the house or in her coat for fleas. It's a bit messy.

Mixed some with yogurt and gave it a whirl myself as well (no worms:thumbsup


----------

